# keinen Zugriff auf meine wichtigen Daten!



## Sir-Pumperlot (26. April 2005)

Guten Tag.
Ich schildere mal kurz meine Situation:
Ich habe 2 interne Festplatten an meinem Rechner.
1. Festplatte mit 80 GB (2 Partitionen c: mit Windows XP | d
2. Maxtor-Platte mit 160 GB (2 Partitionen e: | f
Nun wollte ich die 1. Festplatte formatieren und habe alle meine wichtigen Daten auf die 2. Festplatte kopiert (größtenteil auf die Partition e
Als ich jedoch meine erste Festplatte formatiert habe und Winwows neu draufgezogen habe, konnte er die Maxtor-Platte nicht mehr richtig erkennen, da sie ja über der 137GB grenze ist..
Jetzt ist nun meine Frage: Wie komme ich an meine gespeicherten Daten von e: ?
Ich habe schon versucht, die Partition e: auf d: zu kopieren, allerdings sagt er mir jetzt in Windows bei d: genau das gleiche. Er möchte diese gerne formatieren und kann nicht darauf zugreifen. Also hat die Partitionenkopie mit Max Blast 3 nicht richtig funktioniert, bzw. ich komme weiterhin nicht an meine wichtigen Daten ran.
Und aufteilen kann ich die Platte mit Max Blast 3 auch nicht, weil er die ja auch vorher Formatieren will.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit noch an meine Daten zu kommen? Es wäre sehr sehr wichtig und einen Datenrettungsservice kann ich mir leider nicht leisten bei den Preisen.

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## chmee (26. April 2005)

1. das 137gb Problem hat nichts mit winxp zu tun, sondern mit dem Bios.
Ergo --> Wenn es davor funktioniert hat, dann würde es jetzt auch tun..
( --> Hast Du irgendwas im BIOS geändert ? )
2. Waren/sind die Platten NTFS-formatiert oder FAT32 ?
3. Hast Du es schon unter Dos versucht, auf die angeblich funktionierende
E: zuzugreifen ? Nicht WinXP-Eingabe-Aufforderung, sondern Dos-Start-Disk/CD ..

mfg chmee


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (26. April 2005)

1. Am bios wurde absolut nix geändert! (bis auf so kleinigkeiten wie boot reihenfolge, wegen neuinstalation, die aber wieder normal eingestellt sind und auch nix damit zu tun haben werden)

2. NTFS

3. Da letzte mal hate ich noch probleme mit der startdiskette, ich werde da mal gleich nochmal nachgucken.


----------



## chmee (26. April 2005)

Aus der ersten Erklärung werd ich nicht richtig schlau. Die e: hast Du doch so belassen..
Hast von d: ne Image gemacht und auf e: gespeichert...
e: ist weiterhin wie davor ?

Hier ein paar NTFS Tricks:
http://www.heise.de/ct/03/18/186/default.shtml - 3.Punkt
http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/result.xhtml?url=/ct/faq/hotline/99/05/08.shtml&words=NTFS
oder allgemein : http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/search.shtml?T=ntfs

Die Sache mit NTFS und mit Neuinstallation oder Partition-Imaging hat schon so manchen
um die Nacht gebracht..

--> Für Zugriff auf NTFS von DOS brauchst Du extra-Treiber.. Probier erstmal FDISK
zum Nachschauen, ob die PartitionsInfo noch lesabr ist.. Oder mit Knoppix versuchen <--

mfg chmee


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (26. April 2005)

also zur startdiskette.
Diese konnte ich nicht erstellen.
er meint ein "Ein- oder Ausgangsfehler"
udn konnte nicht erstellen.
und wenn ich von der win xp cd starten will, kommt er zwar zu dem punkt: weiter mit beliebiger Taste um von CD zu starten, startet dann aber windows ganz normal

Ich werd mir mal deine Links reinziehen. mal sehn ob ich damit weiter komme.

edit:
e: habe ich so gelassen und habe versucht davon eine kopie auf d: zu machen.
und jetzt ist d: auch unformatiert, obwohl es unter dieser 137 GB grenze liegt.


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (26. April 2005)

die links helfen mir nicht direckt bei dem problem weiter.

und bei FDISK habe ich ein problem.
Ich habe die datein die in der Zip-File entpackt und so auf die diskette kopiert.
wenn ich nun von floppy starte meint der im Dos dass ein fehler auf der disk ist, ich diese entfernen soll und neu booten soll

um knoppix zu saugen brauche ich mit isdn mehrere tage..
aber das werde ich wohl als nächstes in erwägung ziehen.


----------



## chmee (26. April 2005)

Saug Dir erstmal irgendwo ne Bootdisk:
http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm - hier mal die win98se OEM
Da ist auch ne NTFS Bootdisk und ein aktualisiertes FDISK.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (26. April 2005)

Aso kannst du mir vielelicht ein normalen Link für Knoppix geben?
Ich wollte da mal anfangen zu laden, jedoch steige ich bei diesen FTP-Servern und den ganzen Dateien, die da drauf sind nicht wirklich durch.
Gibt es da so eine Art DVD-Version, sodass man alles auf eine DVD brennen kann?

Hast du vielleicht zufällig noch irgendwo im Internet eine Erklährung von FDISK gefunden. Dort weiß ich ebenfalls nicht so recht weiter.


----------



## chmee (26. April 2005)

Das wichtigste unter fdisk ist die show partitions, ich glaube 5..
alles andere sollte momentan nicht wichtig sein..

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Sir-Pumperlot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aso kannst du mir vielelicht ein normalen Link für Knoppix geben?


www.knoppix.de

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (26. April 2005)

Ja Dr Dau, da war ich auch schon.
aber diese ganzen FTP server sind so unübersichtlich.
brauche ich wirklich alle dateien die auf diesen servern abgelengt sind?
welche datein brauche ich genau und wie muss ich die später brennen?

Habe Nero.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2005)

Hallo!

Welchen Server Du nimmst, ist eigentlich egal.
Du brauchst KNOPPIX_V3.8.1-2005-04-08-DE.iso (rund 700MB)
Nero Express ---> Disk Image oder gespeichertes Projekt ----> ISO auswählen und Brennen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (26. April 2005)

ok vielen dank 
werde jetzt mal laden, aber mit isdn dauert das so seine 14h oder so...
werd mich dann morgen mal ranwagen...


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2005)

Hallo!

14 Stunden kann hinkommen..... mit Kanalbündelung.
Solche Sachen lässt man ja eh über Nacht laufen.

Ich kann dir zu Knoppix aber nichts sagen, habe es zwar schon runtergeladen und gebrannt, aber noch nicht angeguckt.
Soll aber ganz gut/nützlich sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## TomHH (27. April 2005)

Du kannst auch mal versuchen mit TestDisk dir anzeigen zu lassen, was deine Maxtor so "macht", also welche Partitionsdaten vorhanden sind und ob diese korrekt sind. Mit Glück kannst du dieses (Freeware) Tool auch dazu benutzen evtl. eine beschädigte MBR oder andere Fehlinformationen wiederherzustellen bzw. wieder richtig zu stellen (Punkt "Search!").

Es läuft unter Windows in einer DosBox und ich habe erst heute ein beschädigtes RAID1-Stripe damit wieder hergestellt!

TestDisk:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html (Windows NT/XP/2000/2003, zip)

Tom


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (27. April 2005)

Tja also, dass meine Daten noch drauf sind weiß ich schonmal.
"191007 pictures or videos found"

nur wie kriege ich die angezeigt bzw. kopiert?


----------



## TomHH (27. April 2005)

Das ist schon mal gut! Also am besten wäre es, wenn du einige Screenshots des TestDisk hier posten könntest, damit ich sehen kann, was er anzeigt... U.U. kannst du nach dem "Analyse" mit "Search!" nach der Partition suchen lassen. Wenn dann alles stimmt, kannst du mit "Write" die Partitionstabellen wieder neu schrieben lassen und die FP könnte wieder laufen... Aber poste besser erst mal die Ergebnisse... Du kannst auch mal hier nachlesen, wie es bei mir war: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128338

Greetz  ;-)


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (27. April 2005)

OK ich habe gesehen dass der mir zich ordner erstellt hat mit meinen saten.
nur sind die alle querbeet, völlig unsortiert und haben alle nur zahlen als dateinamen.
ausserdem kann ich dort nur videos und bilder sehn.
andere daten oder so konnte er mir nicht erstellen. bzw. habe ich auf c: garkein platz dafür^^
so bringen mir die daten nicht allzuviel.
ich habe hier tausende von videodateien die nur 4 kb groß sind und nicht zu öffnen sind.
hab das fenster als er mir die daten hergestellt hat auch wieder geschlossen.
der hatte mir auch nur das als ergebnis angezeigt...
bei den anderen muss ich mal gucken...
muss mir wieder nen ftp prog und sowas besorgen udn gucken ob ich meine daten zum server irgendwo find...
ma sehn ob ich das hinkriege.
hast du zufällig icq oder so?
vieleicht wäre das einfacher sich darüber zu unterhalten


----------

